# Just started therapy



## Mindflyer (Mar 25, 2007)

To add to what Ross and Adrum have been talking about here, I have just started therapy. FINALLY!!! I am scared though. I had my first session and it was VERY difficult to talk about stuff. I also could not easily come up with "what I want to accomplish" after therapy. My therapist suggested I keep a journal of my thoughts so I can organize it all for our next session this monday. For once I have been doing my homework.. I already have a little notebook where I have been jotting down the thoughts I have related to my "problems". I was also both shocked and pleased that my therapist wasted no time asking me if I ever had a girlfriend. I didn't even have to bring that part up and she already talked about it! I guess that is a good sign, considering how horribly lonely I am for a companion. I still don't know how to say that I am just depressed.. that is one of my big problems and I probably need medication for it. A chemical imbalance runs heavily through my moms family.

The thing that finally pushed me into therapy was the pain... the pain of being so lonely. I HATE it. I am not even liked on this damn web site. All the girls on here hate me for some of the things I said on here in the past.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Therapy sounds like the right place to be, dude :rub

Just let it ride - it feels like everything has to change RIGHT NOW - but you'd be surprised how quickly the time - and the pain - passes.

Keep us updated ya hear?

Ross


----------



## Mindflyer (Mar 25, 2007)

My second session is tomorrow. How long does it usually take to get on meds?? I don't see myself making any progress what so ever without meds.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

You didnt say what type of therapy you are having. If its CBT you can generally expect improvement in around 1-2 months depedning how much work you put in in the form of cognitive - but ESPECIALLY - behavioural experiments.

I dont know about your medical system as I am from the UK - perhaps post this question on the meds forum.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

That's interesting that she brought up whether you've had a girlfriend right away. I'll be interested to hear how it goes, Mindflyer. It's Monday!


----------



## Mindflyer (Mar 25, 2007)

ardrum said:


> That's interesting that she brought up whether you've had a girlfriend right away. I'll be interested to hear how it goes, Mindflyer. It's Monday!


Yeah, I know. It seems like from other guys stories on here, people usually have this atitude towards the love-shy like its not a big deal or something. Well it is a big deal and can play a big part in a guy's happiness!

I am off to my second appointment now. I will post back in a couple hours to say how it went.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Mindflyer said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > That's interesting that she brought up whether you've had a girlfriend right away. I'll be interested to hear how it goes, Mindflyer. It's Monday!
> ...


Awesome. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

SOOOOOOOOOOO Much therapy goin on round these parts! Ah yip!!

**plays banjo in celebration ****


----------



## Mindflyer (Mar 25, 2007)

Well just had my appointment. We spent the whole time talking about my relationship with my brother and how he used to beat me up and dominate me when we were younger, despite ME being the older brother.

She has still not said anything about meds yet. I am starting to get worried about that. It is daunting to think of going through all this therapy without the aid of meds. How long does it usually take before a therapist recommends meds?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

In the UK, only a pschiatrist can recommend meds, or a physician. A psychologist cannot. I dont know if your psych will be able to, and that might be why its not come up. If you bring it up, of course that will accelerate the process.


----------



## Mindflyer (Mar 25, 2007)

Its the same here. I think that if a regular therapist thinks a patient needs meds, they refer them to a psychiatrist.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You could ask what she thinks about the idea of meds as a possible supplement to therapy. When's your next appointment?


----------



## Mindflyer (Mar 25, 2007)

ardrum said:


> You could ask what she thinks about the idea of meds as a possible supplement to therapy. When's your next appointment?


Next Monday


----------



## ThomP (Dec 24, 2007)

Usually, the therapist takes some times (like at least 5 hours) to get to know you and your problem. Don't expect them to do anything before that.

Give it some time...


----------

